# New Budgie Inactive



## tberger (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a 9 week old hand fed budgie who is very tame. However doesn't play with any toys nor eat the fresh food. He occasionally chirps but mainly just sits in cage. I take him out on my finger twice a day and he sits there, but is always happy to go back in cage. i'm concerned he is so inactive. Please Help!


----------



## mekat (May 18, 2015)

How long have you had him? Is he eating anything? In other words do you see evidence of pellet dust or seed hulls? If you aren't seeing any evidence try hanging a bit of millet where he is sitting. Every new bird I have brought home usually has to be tempted with millet at first to eat. Usually that kicks starts their appetite and they will go hunting for food on their own after they finish off the millet. 

Budgies are prey animals and sitting still and being quiet is an instinctive reaction when they are stressed ie moving into a new environment. More then likely your little fellow is just stressed.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

Congratulations on your new friend  

It's important to remember that even if you budgie is handfed, he is going to be stressed and scared in a new environment for two weeks or more. Even with budgies that were handfed/raised, they take time to settle into their new home 

It's advisable that you don't touch him until after this time, and use this two-three week period of time to let him settle in, get to know him, and let him be comfortable with you. Then, you can start to get him out on your finger and such. As he gets more comfortable, he will play with his toys and explore new foods. 

Good luck with your new boy and I hope to see pictures of him soon  

It's great to have you with us and if you have any questions, please ask as we'd love to help :wave:

Hope to see you around!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Star has given you very good advice. :thumbsup:

Sitting next to your budgie's cage and reading, singing or talking to him for a period of 10-15 minutes three or four times a day will help him learn to trust you. Moving to a new environment is very stressful for a little budgie and he does need time to settle in even though he is hand-tamed.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

You have already been given great advice so for now all I can do is welcome you and your new feathered friend to the forum :welcome:
I'm looking forward to seeing you round the forum.
Pete


----------

